# Open Office - nie pamięta drukarki

## misterLu

Jak w temacie:

W "Printer Settings" mam zawsze 2 drukarki:

Generic Printer

i moją 

brother

domyślnie zawsze ustawiona jest "Generic.." i zawsze przed drukowaniem 

musze ją zmienić na 'brother' 

Nie da się tego raz na zawsze zapamiętać??

Moze nie mam wsparcia dla javy, jeżeli to ma coś wspólnego

----------

## misterLu

u wszystkich pamięta ?

----------

## cin0l

u mnie pamieta, mam poprostu ustawiana jako default w control center --> peripherals --> printer..

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> control center
> 
> 

 

kontrol senter czego  ?

----------

## cin0l

sorry za niedokladnosc..

control center w kde  :Smile: 

----------

## misterLu

Hmmm, ja używam WMaker.

W CUPSach mam zdefiniowaną TYLKO 1 drukarkę - własnie "brother". A mimo tego 

OOffice zawsze ma domyślnie ten syfny "Genereic Printer"  :Sad: 

Druga sprawa (pokrewny temat): Jak mam uczynić, by np drukować 2 strony na 1 stronie A4. ?? Czy OOffice i/lub Acroread i/lub xpdf daje taką możliwość ??

----------

## forever

Ta... mialem ten problem... ale to nie problem  :Smile: 

Zrób tak:

jako root!!!

odpal oopadmin (zarzadzanie drukarkami w oofice)

tam zaznacz default printer i daj "proprietes"

w zakładce command popraw komendę:

```
lpr
```

na

 *Quote:*   

> lpr -P "nazwa_twojej_kolejki"

 

I tyle... reszta juz sie konfiguruje u "uzytkownika"

----------

## misterLu

HA, dzięki zadziałało!

to teraz jeszcze jedno pytanie: jak zaimporotwać czcionki z XP ? 

mam skopiować *.ttf z kompa z XP do siebie ? jak tak ,to dokąd ?

A moze jest też coś, co instaluje czcionki ? coś do zaemergowania ?

z góry dzięki

----------

## forever

A to juz jest zupelnie banalne:

znowu jako root:

1. skopiuj wszsystkie czcionki TTF (i ttf tez :> - nie wiedziec czemu czesc jest duzymi literami a czesc malymi w windoshicie) do katalogu:

```
/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF
```

2. wlez tam i wykonaj komende:

```
ttmkfdir
```

to tyle jesli chodzi o xfs... jesli zas chodzi o openoffice to wracamy do oopadmin i w nim:

1. na dole obok New Printer jest Fonts - to go wduś

2. potem jak latwo sie domyslic Add

3. source directory dajesz /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF

4. zaznaczasz Create soft links only i wduszasz OK

5. następnie Close i Close

Startujesz openoffica jako zwykly użytkownik i cieszysz się ślicznymi (??) fontami :>

----------

## misterLu

Dzięki! tak własnie zrobiłem, tyle że poprzedziłem to emergowaniem 'sharedfonts' 

Faktycznie , wreszcie jest OK.

To teraz kolejny krok:

gdzie są sterowniki do drukarek, bo chciałbym dodać kolejną drukarke.

----------

## forever

to ciekawe - bo u mnie te fonty dzialaja tylko w openoffice... x-y ich nie widza a w /var/log/messages jest ze:

```

xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF (unreadable)

xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont (unreadable)

xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont (unreadable)

xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable)

```

i tak dalej co do wszystkich czcionek truetype... moze ktos wie o co mu chodzi??

---------------------------------

co do drukarek to sie niezle nameczylem zeby zainstalowac choc jedna wiec wole nie doradzac zeby sie nie osmieszyc... cos trza jeszcze doczytac...

----------

